
Churn Prediction with Automatic ML - pplonski86
https://www.r-bloggers.com/churn-prediction-with-automatic-ml/
======
PaulHoule
Yawn, another "data science" site with thin content and very thick ads.

One thing I can predict is that the "popup that will not appear again" will
appear again.

